# farmhand wheel rake help.



## kyfarmboy (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey guys this is my first post been following this site a while finally joined. Im young and currently run a small commercial boer goat operation of about 40 head hoping to expand quite a bit over the next couple years. Im planning on starting baling my own hay soon. I recently purchased a farmhand 5 wheel rake in pretty good condition I know these old rakes aren't the best but I gave nearly nothing for it and I believe it will be fine for what I need as I wont be baling thousands of bales a year. But it is missing the bar to adjust the pitch of the tongue im hoping someone has one of the rakes setting around thay could give me the measurements of this bar so I can make one. I know most of you guys have really nice newer equipment. But hopefully someone has one of these rakes sitting in the weeds somewhere newer equipment isnt feasible for my operation currently. I only have a 3000 ford and a john deere 1010 at the moment hoping to add a Ford 5000 and a older new holland baler in the near future. I love this site and would appreciate any help thanks.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome to Hay Talk!

Don't have one of these. Probably someone on here will be able to help. I looked on ebay and there are some manuals on there that might help if you don't come up with anything better. Scrap iron prices have cleaned up a lot of fence rows in the last few years -- well not really cleaned up but eliminated a lot of hard to find used parts.


----------



## kyfarmboy (Feb 11, 2014)

RockyHill said:


> Welcome to Hay Talk!
> 
> Don't have one of these. Probably someone on here will be able to help. I looked on ebay and there are some manuals on there that might help if you don't come up with anything better. Scrap iron prices have cleaned up a lot of fence rows in the last few years -- well not really cleaned up but eliminated a lot of hard to find used parts.


 yes scrap prices have cleaned up a lot of my style equipment lol and to be honest i bought this rake out of the scrap yard and its not even missing a single tooth. I figure length isnt all the important beings it has a bunch of notches in the tongue for adjustment. So if it comes down to it Ill just guess a length that looks right. Just thought if someone had one handy factory specs would be nice, thanks for the reply.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Looking at some of the pictures online, the main tongue appears to be approximately the length of the beam holding the wheels. You could also go to AGCO parts books online and search on "Farmhand" and Model "M-25" and perhaps call a dealer with the part number and see if they can look up specifications.

http://www.agcoparts.com/


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Iv'e been around a lot of those rakes. They work ok for turning a wet windrow that has already been raked. Other than that I wouldn't have one. Even for small acres. An old high steel wheel 3 or 4 bar side delivery rake will do a better job in my opinion. Keep the Farm Hand around for when you have to turn a swath though. Good Luck!


----------



## rock bottom cattle (Oct 8, 2014)

If you still need the length I can get it for you. I do 200 acres a year and I use a v rake and my old farm hand rake. I love them


----------



## rock bottom cattle (Oct 8, 2014)

FYI for these rakes to work optimally ground pressure and speed are key more pressure than speed tho if missing hay ground pressure is too light if it is balling the hay you have too much. balling can also be from too much ground speed. Once you get it set you will love it


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

RockyHill said:


> Welcome to Hay Talk!
> 
> Don't have one of these. Probably someone on here will be able to help. I looked on ebay and there are some manuals on there that might help if you don't come up with anything better. Scrap iron prices have cleaned up a lot of fence rows in the last few years -- well not really cleaned up but eliminated a lot of hard to find used parts.


10-4 on that. All went to China, recycled through Wal-Mart and sold back to us....


----------



## Martz Custom Farming Servi (Dec 13, 2013)

Dont let anyone tell you that these rakes dont work good! I have a farm hand 7 wheel and I love it!!! The length of that bar doesnt matter. it doesnt adjust the pitch of your rake. It is simply placeing the rake to the left or the right of the tractor. (At least thats how mine is). I would find a piece of bar and cut it and bend the ends to fit. You adjust the pitch of the rake by turning the plates on each wheele on the axle.


----------

